# Want to buy sony 32 inch led urgent



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi i want to buy a 32inch led tv from sony ...please recommend me a led it should play mkv file via usb 
Ill be buying it the day after tomorrow...please guys need help


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 9, 2012)

If you wanna buy sony LED TV then go for EX520 series 32" LED TV
Apart from that I would suggest you to have a look at Samsung 5 series 32" LED 32D5000 or 32D5900 models they are much better than sony and also they are cheaper by a few thousand bugs(2-3k)


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I habe a 32EX520 model and is really enjoying it. You can check on the same. But Sony TVs dont have support for all codec's for USB play. Alternately u can go for a cheap media player also.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm thnx guys ..i think ill go for ex520...one qustion does ex720.converts 2d to 3d as it is a 3d tv.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ To enjoy 3d fully you need to play native 3d content. Conversion ones are gimmicks and aren't worth it. 

For a 3d tv, i would recommend you the following eyes closed:

*LG 32" 3D LED TV 32LW4500 @ 45990*

Reasons are obvious:

*1.* IPS panel- *Source*
*2.*Passive 3d ( better than current active 3d offerings including sony due to flicker free viewing)
Refer this for more technical detail on 3d - *Complete 3D TV technical guide*
*3.* Pricing is terrific and is extremely value for money.

Give this one a shot at your nearest LG showroom. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bansalayush (Feb 17, 2012)

sony doesn play mkv formaty  thats why i am leaving this model also sony usb does not support ntfs external hard disk


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 18, 2012)

That is the reason I suggest Samsung LED


----------

